
The stock market is vanishing - gasull
http://uk.businessinsider.com/fewer-stocks-listed-on-stock-market-vanishing-2016-9?r=US&IR=T
======
greenyoda
_" The number of firms with shares publicly listed in the University of
Chicago's Center for Research in Security Prices aggregate index has fallen to
3,267 from a peak of 6,364 in 1997."_

1997 is an interesting year to pick as a benchmark, since it was in the middle
of the internet bubble. In those days, lots of companies that had no business
going public (e.g., no conceivable path to profitability) were going public.
Over the following years, these companies died off. It's probably a good thing
that such companies are not going public anymore.

